# Something's not right....



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi I ordered from nds-card on the 16th and 18th was my last update on my air mail order tracking from them what's wrong with it it said it got updated but it shows nothing new this is really starting to grind my gears... Is it normal for this to happen if so, then I understand. But this is starting to get suspicious.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 29, 2018)

Free overseas shipping sometimes work just that way, you can just check week by week based on my experience.


----------



## ilegitimado (Oct 29, 2018)

I ordered once there and I had no problems. Send them an email and they will get in touch with you in less than 24 hours. They are legit, no need to worry

Enviado desde mi SM-J730F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gogaming (Mar 26, 2019)

yes, this is often-happening, because air mail is a very economic shipping method oversea, and they can't promise the service.


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 27, 2019)

So better choice is choose a site not shipping from CN, like the Modchipdirects can ship from USA, Mod3dscard can do shipping from US/EU, just google and asking before purchase.


----------

